# Spray machine accessories



## House Of Colour Inc. (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Forum,
I am a paint and decor store and would like to introduce accessories for our contractors. Our Graco distributor is suggesting we purchase 30 tips as well as gun(s) and replacement hose. So I don't get "hosed" do any of you have any feedback and the most commonly used tips and accessories (guns etc), so that I am not stuck with a lot of product that doesn't sell.
Thanks to all in advance.

I am starting with Graco, seems most popular, then I will add the Titan accessories.

Thanks again


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

-Graco II gun and hose kits
-50' 3/8 hoses
-gun filters 50/100's
-packing oil
-whip lines
-6, 12, 18, 24" wand extentions
-
tips
-fine finish 208, 210, 212, 308, 310, 312, 408, 410, 412
-racx guards
-racx tips 311, 313, 315,317, 411, 413, 415, 417, 511, 515, 517


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> -Graco II gun and hose kits
> -50' 3/8 hoses
> -gun filters 50/100's
> -packing oil
> ...


Second that. 

Cone rock catchers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> -Graco II gun and hose kits
> -50' 3/8 hoses
> -gun filters 50/100's
> -packing oil
> ...


sums it up for me.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

......and Snickers bars by the cash register.




Actually I don't like Snickers, but they must have done a pretty good ad campaign because its the only bar I can think of right now.




.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> -Graco II gun and hose kits
> -50' 3/8 hoses
> -gun filters 50/100's
> -packing oil
> ...


How many pro shots should he have in stock :whistling2:


----------



## House Of Colour Inc. (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback gents. 
What are some other items that you, as contractors, use but cant find in the big boxes? (we try to avoid competing with HD, and carry unique/specialty products) to go along with our great service


----------

